# some more flowers



## JeanLux (Dec 2, 2007)

Good afternoon
here some more of my blooming plants:
- Barkeria chinensis (Syn. Barkeria obovata?), I bought the small plant in feb. and this is the second blooming for this year
- Cattleya Brabantiae (= C. aclandiae x C. loddigesii) 2nd flowering this year
- Cattleya labiata, I had to take the plant out of its potting mix in sept, back bulbs were getting black?, nevertheless a flower in nov.
- Dendrobium hybrid, I don't know the name, because I got it in a seedlings flask from Singapoore in 2002.
- Oncidium splendidum; I have 2 plants of it flowering right now
- Stanhopea species, I do not know the species; it spends summer and fall outside and flowers in nov.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 2, 2007)

again .... nice variety! I have a Cattleya Brabantiae, it's been putting out new growths, hopefully it will bloom before too long!


----------



## TheLorax (Dec 2, 2007)

Love your Oncidium splendidum.


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 2, 2007)

I love your Cattleya Brabantiae. I really like Catts and had quite a few of then until I had a problem with scale. I lost several. I'll enjoy looking at your instead.


----------



## nikv (Apr 7, 2009)

I think your Stanhopea species is jenischiana. Please check out the Stanhopea Pages for yourself:

http://stanhopea.autrevie.com/


----------



## Elena (Apr 7, 2009)

Great flowers, Jean, something for everyone there. I particularly like the Stanhopea.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks!! This was dec. 07! meanwhile unfortunately the labiata, that I liked a lot is in orchidhaven ! and merci for the stanhopea link Nik! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2009)

Good growing!


----------



## Candace (Apr 7, 2009)

I like the Brabantiae best too:>


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 7, 2009)

I love the oncidium and the stanhopea!!! Well the others are good too...!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 7, 2009)

nice selection of bloomers!


----------

